# Highlight Wood Grain



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2011)

Other methods to highlight grain on open grain woods. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/guitar-finish-experimentation-31890/


----------



## randyrls (Nov 20, 2011)

That is, well, wild

For a quitar, it is an interesting technique.  Pens are much smaller though and need a very fine detailed grain pattern to look good.

My personal preference is a more subdued look, but everyone has taste, my grandson wanted a wild pen so I did one in yellow and purple mixed acrylic!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree might be too much work for pen blanks. Still things you can do to open grain and ring porous wood with dyes, stains, paints, and mica powers to kick it up a notch if have patience. 

I prefer to play with grain orientation to accomplish same affects. Sometimes get lucky and hit one out of the park doing that and just adding clear finish.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 20, 2011)

I like it!  Wonder if blue or purple would be too subtle?


----------



## Wildman (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is an example of what talking about. Would like to see his xmas ornaments.
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/turning.pl/page/1/md/read/id/445338/sbj/recent-turning/


----------



## grz5 (Nov 22, 2011)

There's a similar processes that can be used for a contrast stain like that. I actually use one on my pendants and pens that goeS along with the normal sanding process that takes no extra time to do really. If people are interested I'd be happy to share  I also use it when I make pipes out of briar. The wilder the grain the cooler the effect.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 22, 2011)

Think many folks here including myself would be interested GRZ5. 

Have not always had great results trying to impart color on turnings except using  India ink.  No problems with flat work.


----------



## Bree (Nov 22, 2011)

Putting the steel wool in vinegar produces ferric acetate which acts as a mordant for the tannin in the wood which turns it black and deep into the wood too.  I do it on leather to create black throughout the leather instead of just on the surface.  We call it "vinegaroon".  Works well on any substance with a lot of tannin.  If you need to boost the tannin, get some Quebracho Bark from Van Dyke Taxidermy.  It is very high in tannin content.  Just make up a mixture of it and soak the item.  The vinegaroon will turn it black.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

PS... any old rusty steel/iron will work just let it sit in the vinegar til it pretty much dissolves.  Maybe filter the liquid and you are good to go.


----------



## grz5 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be happy to share my process with everyone. I'll try to have a visual step by step tutorial done later on in the day tomorrow after my classes are done.

I obtain a contrast stain similar to the sunburst effect you see on guitars by layering multiple colors on top of one another. The trick is to sand in between each layer of stain to remove some of the color to allow for the contrast effect.  I use alcohol based colored dyes (doesn't raise the grain) at achieve the desired effects.


----------

